# ISPConfig 3.0.4 Junkmails



## future-24 (16. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem Update auf 3.0.4. Scheint sich iwas geändert zu haben.
Spammails werden nicht mehr korrekt erkannt und eingeordnet.
Habe jetzt versucht ein bisschen die Tag Levels anzupassen, hat aber keinen Erfolg gebracht. Auch sa-learn brachte nur geringen Erfolg.
Habe imho folg. Einst.:

           SPAM tag Level              2.1        
                  SPAM tag2 Level              5        

                  SPAM kill Level                  10    
                  SPAM dsn cutoff Level                  0    
                  SPAM quarantine cutoff Level          0            
                  SPAM ändert Betreff                        yes                               
                  SPAM Betreff Markierung tag           ***SPAM***           
                  SPAM Betreff Markierung tag2         ***SPAM***

Allerdings landen pro Postfach immernoch ca. 30 Mails im Posteingang.
Teilweise werden diese sogar mit ***SPAM*** markiert, aber landen trz. nicht im Spam Ordner. Nur ein geringer Teil landet dort automatisch.

Hat vll. jem. ne Idee was man da noch machen kann?
Erst nach dem Update ist es so schlimm geworden. Davor landete sogut wie keine Spam Mail Inbox.


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2011)

Der Level ab dem Spams markiert werden ist der spam tag level 2 (nicht spam tag level), spam tag level 2 solltest Du verringern. Ich verwende bei mir 3.501 (wichtig, mit . nicht mit ,). Das ISPConfig Update ändert übrigens nichts an der Erkennungsleitung von amavisd, vermutlich hast Du auch andere Updates wie z.B. Linux Updates eingespielt, die das verursachen können.

Des weiteren:

- Falls Du manuel etwas in der Postfix main.cf geändert hattest, also z.B. DNS Blacklists eingetragen waren, dann musst Du diese Änderungen nach dem ISPConfig Update erneut durchführen.
- Verwendest Du Dovecot oder Courier?
- Ist ein Autoresponder in dem Postfach aktiv?


----------



## future-24 (16. Nov. 2011)

Also habs Mal wie folgt geändert:

SPAM tag Level 3
                  SPAM tag2 Level 3.501        
             SPAM kill Level 6.9

Also in der Postfix main.cf habe ich keine Änderungen diesbezüglich vorgenommen. Ich verwende Courier. Nein es sind keine Autoresponder aktiv.
Ist noch irgendwas zu beachten, wenn man die Richtlinie ändert? Neustart des Services oä.?


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2011)

Soweit Ok. Ein Neustart von Services ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## future-24 (16. Nov. 2011)

Ich werde es weiterhin beobachten.
Was ich nur etwas komisch finde, das obwohl Spam markiert wurde, er nicht im Spam Ordner landet. Obwohl es angehakt ist.


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2011)

Mach mal den Haken raus, speicher und dann mach ihn wieder an und speicher nochmal.


----------



## future-24 (16. Nov. 2011)

Gut also hab den Spambetreff Mal geändert um zu sehen ob die Mails wirklich von meinem Server geändert wurden. Scheint nun zu funzen es werden auch wieder welche wegsortiert.
Allerdings kommt immer noch viel Spam rein, der vorher schön wegsortiert wurde. Kann man beim Spamassassin auch das auto-learn oda ähnliches anschalten? Damit der Spamfilter dazulernt?


----------



## Till (17. Nov. 2011)

Autolearn ist automatisch an, die Erkennungsleistung wird sich also wieder verbessern. Umd die Spambelastung zu verringern ist es generell sinnvoll auch dns Balcklists sowie eine erweiterte Überprüfung der Absender in der postfix main.cf zu konfigurieren. Ich verwende da diese Einstellung:


```
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_invalid_hostname,reject_non_fqdn_hostname,reject_unknown_recipient_domain,reject_non_fqdn_recipient,reject_unauth_destination,reject_non_fqdn_sender,reject_unknown_sender_domain,reject_unknown_recipient_domain,reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net,reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
```


----------



## future-24 (17. Nov. 2011)

Gut, habs angepasst und Postfix neugestartet. Mal schauen wieviele nun noch durchkommen


----------



## future-24 (21. Nov. 2011)

So damit kommen nun nur noch 0,1% der Mails durch 
Allerdings habe ich seitdem 4 Mails permanent in meiner Queue:

-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
14DFB6F0853E      798 Thu Nov 17 10:13:37  double-bounce@kundenserver.xx.de
(temporary failure. Command output: sh:  /var/vmail/x/postmaster/ispconfig_mailsize: No such file  or directory /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at  /var/vmail/x/postmaster/15583.0.kundenserver.)
postmaster@x.de

Finde das etwas verwunderlich, das die nicht iwann verschwinden


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2011)

Das hat mit den obigen Änderungen nichts zu tun. Du kannst die Mails einfach aus der queue löschen.


----------



## future-24 (22. Nov. 2011)

Stimmt. Hab se gelöscht, scheinen iwo kleben geblieben zu sein.


----------



## Moestchen (11. Dez. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Falls Du manuel etwas in der Postfix main.cf geändert hattest, also z.B. DNS Blacklists eingetragen waren, dann musst Du diese Änderungen nach dem ISPConfig Update erneut durchführen.


Da ist sie wieder die leidige, notwendige manuelle Nachpflege der Config nach einem Update ... wird es zukünftig die Möglichkeit geben, das man die zusätzlichen Einträge auch übers Webinterface verwalten kann? Bitte!!! 
Das ist das einzige was mich stört und fehlt.


----------

